# Spinal Stenosis Surgery and riding



## goneriding

I have stenosis, bulging disk, and a bone cyst. I just had an mri done and the doc wants to do an injection. My stenosis is not that bad..yet. It could be weeks to months before you can ride. I understand your frustration and I wish I could be of more help....


----------



## QOS

Thanks GoneRiding.

So sorry you are going down this road too. My feet are cold most of the time and so are my hips. Ugh. I walk with a cane and now have a handicap parking tag. Ugh.....I am going for a second opinion tomorrow morning because I am a cautious chick.


----------



## tinyliny

How did it get this bad without you seeking treatment before? Or did you? 
Did you try physical therapy? steroids or other treatemts? I had stenosis in my neck, and of course, it's still there. But, I had physical therapy , which included oral steroids to reduce inflammation, massage and special "stretching" type excersizes. I did not think it wouold work , but it did. As long as I stand up straight most of the time and don't over stress my neck, it stays in remission.

However, my case was not nearly as bad as your's sounds.


----------



## QOS

Tiny, this fell on me out of the blue like BAM! I woke up one morning and literally ran into the wall. I had knee surgery almost 2 years ago so that morning I thought my knee was being cranky. 

I had my first "shock" feeling on October 14. I thought I had just turned wrong. The next weekend I had some more. On November 8th I was having an MRI and started on steroids. By that time I was wobbling when I walked - stiff unsteady gait. I saw my doctor and she wanted me to see a neurosurgeon here locally. I declined the local dr so I could see my hubby's n/s in Houston. He said then that I had indention's in my spinal cord and wanted better MRI's to see it better. Another MRI w/contrast at a place that was his second choice (gotta love insurance companies.) 

He said at first visit it could be spinal stenosis, vitamin deficiency, several venereal diseases (LOL didn't have those!) or MS. He sent me for nerve tests - the ones where the needles and shocks are used and they tested my eyes for MS. He wanted another MRI at Methodist Hospital in Houston which I did and he sent me to a neurologist to rule out MS. They did a spinal tap and wanted MRI of the head. They did that at the same time as the back at Methodist. 

That dr. said I didn't have lesions and he didn't think I had MS....but he wanted me to see a MS/Demylinating Disease specialist in Houston. I saw him and he didn't think I had MS....back to my neurosurgeon for last visit and he compared all three MRI's and said it was stenosis after ruling out MS. No bulging disks but last radiologist report said moderate to severe stenosis. 

I am going for a second opinion in the morning. I do trust the N/S in Houston. He has operated on hubby twice - a very successful back surgery 20 years ago and a simple removal of a little tumor that had nothing to do with his back injury. 

This came on fast. I was walking one day and literally overnight was stumbling, losing my balance. I walk with a cane and the MS doctor gave me a Rx for handicap parking and marked me a permanently disabled which was scary. My feet are numb and I am somewhat numb from the hips down yet the dr. that administered the electric shock test said I do not have true neuropathy and that the nerves and muscles in my legs are fine. 2nd dr. said it is all coming from the central nervous system - not peripheral. 

Ugh...this entire thing has been a freaking nightmare. I just want to get better!! All of the doctors from the start have said I have "inflammation" in the back. I do feel a little better when I ride but I am actually not in pain which they find a little odd too. I am tender around the skin on my right hip but not in "pain". LOL maybe I have a high tolerance for pain!


----------



## cakemom

I have no idea about the surgery but I do know the lady...-and she's a strong one. I hope they get you sorted out soon girl so you and Fabio can continue your adventures with you safer and healthier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ericp502

I was diagnosed in December with Spinal Stenosis and Bulging discs. Back in February I started a series of three epidural injections. About a week after the 3rd injection I was back riding horses. I was pain free for about 3 weeks after the injections but its been slowing returning. I have complete numbness at times and sharp pains at times down my leg. 

I go in for surgery to fix the bulging discs and the stenosis on April 15th and should be down for 6 - 8 weeks. After that the doctor seems to think I will make 100% recovery. I have a friend that just had this surgery and he said he was pain free immediately after surgery except for the soreness from the surgery itself. He is a few months after surgery now and still feels 100%.

The epidural shots are $1,000 each and you can get a series of 3 shots every six months. Even if they work for you your going to max your deductibles out every year and still have to deal with pain at some points. 

I'll let you know in a few weeks how the surgery goes.


----------



## texasgal

Well, QOS, I can totally relate.

I was 17 and having shocks down my legs and pain where I couldn't sit for an hour in High School. My condition was different from yours (spondylolesthesis) and congenital. My surgery, at 17, was a spinal fusion of L4-5 -- so lower than yours.

This was in '80 and I'm sure surgeries are lightyears different than back then .. lol. And I was only 17, but they told me it would be 1 year before I could ride again .. I was on a horse 4 months later... walking only, of course.

My parents had hoped upon hope that I would "give up" horses for good after that ... NOT.

It wasn't an easy surgery, but I recovered and never let it slow me down .. I'm only slowing now because I'm 50 and overweight (trying to remedy that). 

I think a laminectomy is less invasive, and current surgeries have less recovery time than in the 80's, so you should fair well.



Let me know if you need anything.. **hugs**


----------



## Saddlebag

Did you have a spinal for the knee surgery?


----------



## QOS

Heather, the surgery was just brought up as a certainty 2 weeks ago today. 

I went for a 2nd opinion today basically to make my cousin/riding partner happy. She didn't like how long this took to reach this conclusion. (she is a long time ER nurse and is the administrator/director of a large ER) She went with me this morning...nothing like having your own Nurse Rachett with you!!! 

I went to a dr. that has successfully operated on two friends. He looked at reports/films and asked me for the history which I repeated. He asked what Dr. Murphy was operating on. I told him T10 & 11. He said that is exactly what I would do and you need it immediately. (He acted like it was uber urgent) He said my cord is "bruised" and needs the surgery to let it have room. He thinks I will need extensive therapy - like in house therapy. I don't think that will come to pass but we will see. 

He put the little tuning fork on my left ankle and I could feel it like a needle but not the buzzing vibrations. He did know all the doctors I have been to and knows Dr. Murphy personally as his parents (dad was a doctor) are friends of Dr. Murphy's. 

My cousin wanted to know why it took so long and he said "this has presented itself very uniquely and not what we would normally see. He had to rule out MS because surgery wouldn't have helped MS!" My cousin is now a happy camper and it didn't hurt for me to hear this opinion too. 

So I will be having surgery on April 15 - along with Ericp502. Hoping to be on the Biscuit by June 15 or so...maybe by July. I have found someone to ride Biscuit in the arena while I am off for surgery so he doesn't become a snotty boy!!! Woot!!!! 

Eric I hope your surgery goes well. Texasgal....I am with you chickie...over 50 and a little fluffy. 

I will let y'all know how it goes. I am ready to be well. I am sick of stumbling bumbling around. Ugh.


----------



## texasgal

What hospital? (you can pm me if you want .. or tell me it's none of my business!)


----------



## QOS

saddlebag - no, I didn't have a spinal for the knee surgery but I have had 2 epidurals a long time ago but not in the thoracic area


----------



## QOS

It will be at St. Joseph's in downtown Houston. My surgeon is Dr. Edward Murphy.


----------



## QOS

Hubby has his panties in a bunch about my spine being "open" in the back and then horse back riding. OMG really? This man was in a motorcycle accident with no helmet - and 


wait for it





wait......





He still rides the dang thing WITHOUT a helmet!!! 



If the Dr. recommends it I might get a vest for riding but dang....that sounds uncomfy!!


----------



## cakemom

That man!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you as yet been converged on by all the horror stories people just have to beat a path to tell you? When I was facing minor surgery, I couldn't believe the stories, not that it happened to them, but to someone who knew someone. A few weeks after my surgery a friend was to undergo the same so I called her to reassure her as she too had been told all the horror stories.


----------



## boots

Haven't had the surgery, but have worked with people who have. If they were riding before they ended up riding again. Some had varying pain which limited how much riding they did.

The ones who seemed happiest with the outcome followed their therapy exercises religiously and also lost weight. To a person, they said that contributed to less pain. I guess that would impact any spinal problem.

Good luck and hope you get horseback soon. Oh, I've worn a protective vest a couple times. Wasn't too bad. I think I could get used to it.


----------



## QOS

well, y'all, the surgery was on April 15th. I spent 2 days in ICU due to a little bit of high blood pressure. OMG their ICU sucked. I do not do well with anesthetics or pain killers. They make me nauseous to say the least. 

Anyway, Dr. Murphy said the compression was more severe than showed on the MRI's and he did a partial on T9 and full laminectomy on T 10 and T11 so I have about a 5" zipper in the back. I could lift my right foot up more than 12" off the ground which was a miracle because I couldn't lift it more than a few inches before. To get in my RAV4, I had to lean back, sling or pick my leg up into the floorboard and then get in the car. Ugh. 

I can walk much better - still wobbly but not near as much. I am sure in time it will get better. My feet and legs are still numb but that will take a while for the nerves to regenerate.

I am hoping to ride in 3 months - it may be longer but we will see. I go back to the doctor on May 6th to have the staples out. 

Eric - how are you doing? Let us hear from you. Hope your surgery went well. 

I am going to sell my endurance saddle and get a deep pocket saddle so that if my balance is even a little off I don't have to worry about coming out of my seat! I want to get back to riding and playing with my Biscuit Man!


----------



## texasgal

I've been thinking about you, girl! I'm glad it all went well .. 

Hurry back in the saddle .. we're talking about a Texas Thread get together again!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I hope you have a speedy recovery and get back in the saddle soon!!! When I was 17 I was diagnosed with spinal stenosis, scoliosis, and a L4-L5 rupture disc. My doctor did not want me to do surgery due to my younger age. He kind of told me that as of now i'll be better off with out it. I've been doing physical therapy off and on for about 2 years now. The problem I have right now is I get terrible flare ups of intense pain in my lower back and shooting pain down my legs. This scares me to have this problem at 19, only to see if it keeps getting worse. 

Did you have lifelong problems with your back or did it just start acting up one day?


----------



## QOS

Hero - I have always been swaybacked so my back has always been a little ****y if I didn't sit right or stand right. If I slept on a cranky bed - yeah....my back let me know it. I worked for Sherwin Williams for 10 years and the last year was in a store. Previously I had been in outside sales for them so I wasn't in a regular store. The year in the store nearly killed me...literally. Ruined my knee and had to have surgery. Lifting 5 gallon buckets of paint and 48 lb cubes of sheetrock mud was HARD work. We did get one of the mechanical beds that helped my back more than I can say. I could get up in the morning and not feel like my backbone had been crushed. It would go away after walking around. I also would sit for hours on a barstool making cakes. I would get up and not be able to straighten up!

But for the most part - this just came on like gang busters in October. One day I could walk and the next day literally I couldn't. Within 2 weeks of getting electrical shocks I started wobbling. 

I don't know where you are at but if you are anywhere near Houston, Texas go see Dr. Murphy. Surgery may or may not be the answer for you but being in pain all the time sucks.

My sway back was alway cranky - I used to love to hang from the Monkey Bars at school because it made my back feel better. When I gave birth naturally to my first child, my back felt better than it had in years. It is more soreness and tiredness - not huge pains or anything like that. 

I hope you get better. Being in pain really drags you down. I want to get better so I can go ride my Biscuit Man. I can't go out to the barn til May 6. I have to go to the doctor that day and I will be going to see my horses before I head to Houston!


----------



## cakemom

Still praying for you girl. It's going to get better and better from here!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Thanks Chickie. I am way improved from before surgery thank God. I miss my horses more than I can say but I know to be able to ride in the future I have to suck it up now!


----------



## cakemom

Definitely worth it. I know Fabio and his friend miss you !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

do you find that getting off and on the horse is a big problem? I just recently got dx with back problems. low back ,coccix ;( painfull and burning sensations all the time.. i cannot lift my leg to get on and off now w/o wanting to cry..


----------



## QOS

I wasn't in pain thank God. It was just hard to lift my leg over the cantle getting on and off. I couldn't feel my feet and tell whether they were out of the stirrups or not.

I am so sorry you are in pain. My heart goes out to you. Did you break your tailbone?


----------



## stevenson

Q, nope never broke it. landed on it a few times though.lol, when I was much much younger and did foolish daredevil horse riding things.. 
Guess its just age and from doing stupid things when I was a kid.


----------



## QOS

have a neurosurgeon check it out. Therapy or surgery may help. Ice packs and heat. 

Uhhhhhhhhhhh that sounds so painful. Have you had an MRI for it?


----------



## Saddlebag

QOS I wish you well in your recovery. Now you get to spend some good hang out time with Biscuit. A saddle with a good deep seat is made by Circle Y, a western. It might be part of their High Horse line. It offers great pelvic support and "makes ya ride tall in the saddle".


----------



## QOS

Thanks Saddlebag. If I get a new saddle it will be a Steele. My cousin got one last year and it is super nice and she loves it. Another lady at my barn has one that is 30 years old...she owing it for 25. They are fabulous.


----------



## jaydee

Sorry I cant offer any advice but I so hope something can be done to ease the suffering you're going through. 
I've lived most of my life with lupus related rheumatoid arthritis that can go from really mild to severe to the point that I just want to sit and cry all the time.
Steroids and massage help me a lot. 
I hope the surgery will work and you can get your life back.


----------



## QOS

Thanks JayDee....I am doing ok. Not in pain but it sucks not to be able to feel your feet and to have shocky feelings running around your body. This corset sucks too!!


----------



## jaydee

QOS said:


> Thanks JayDee....I am doing ok. Not in pain but it sucks not to be able to feel your feet and to have shocky feelings running around your body. This corset sucks too!!


 Just a thought - I get pins and needles and a numb feeling from Vitamin B12 deficiency (don't know why I have that) - taking a high dose seems to get rid of it. I started out with injections then found that the ones that dissolve in the mouth work well. If I stop taking them then the 'sensation' soon comes back
Tough about the corset with summer heating up, that's not going to be fun is it


----------



## QOS

Vitamin deficiencies is one of the things they tested me for when I started with the electrical shocks and numb feet. So ready for things to be healed and take an hour long bath!!! 

I sometimes take an Aleve for minor pain so I am ok as long as I am not turning or twisting which is a no-no. 

I miss my horses more than I can say. Can't wait to see them. It will probably be next weekend or Monday a week before I get to see my boys. Sigh.....


----------



## stevenson

hope you heal soon, and a corset would not be fun in the heat.. I have had xrays, but they dont surgery until you are a 3 on the scale, ins wont pay,
and I am only a 1. I just got over this flu again, stomach and fever, so whatever you do, dont get that ! I also use the salonpas patches which helps some.


----------



## QOS

I am sick of staying inside. I get out a little but not much. I should be released to at least get out and about Monday. I told Hubby I wanted to get some light walking shoes and join the local wellness center and swim. He said "that is too much ... too soon and to wait a little longer til I am stronger. Sigh. I don't want to overdo - everyone tells me not to overdo and that they did and regretted it. I don't want to regret anything so I will continue to do some but not too much. 

I was sick Tuesday and was throwing up...oh yay. NOT!!! I feel better though and will feel better when I can get out and at least hug up my horse!


----------



## jaydee

I don't know what to say - other than sending you hugs
I think I'd be wanting to do some light walking too
I've now found that my father in law has spinal stenosis (amongst all his other ailments - don't know how I missed that one!!!) They say he's too old to operate on but advised him to go swimming and join a Gym with a physio. instructor which he did and still does every week - alternates each day and he says its improved him a lot.
Is it the Aleve that's upsetting your stomach - doesn't agree with me at all. I think Celebrex is less harsh but on prescription only
Bending and twisting is BAD - I lift hay and shavings bales, garden, push a loaded wheelbarrow around and the 2 times I've inflicted excruciatingly painful damage to my back has been loading the dishwasher in a rush. My farrier did the same thing loading their washing machine - he must be a good husband as mine doesn't even know how one works!!


----------



## QOS

My hubby doesn't either!!! I know the bending and twisting is bad. I will keep that at a minimum for quiet a while. I did my horses feet myself and so I know that is out for a long time. I will have to have the stables farrier do their hooves probably until the new year at least. I hate that - I like doing their feet and it saves me money because I have two horses! 

I will just have to take an extra cake every 6 weeks to pay for their feet! 

I took the medications on an empty stomach but I think I had a little bug. A bunch of folks in my family had it and it was just going around. I didn't do anything that I didn't normally do everyday but it only lasted one day and I was fine.

My blood sugar is good everyday now. Woot!!! After my first MRI and the ER doctor put me on steriods I went to the regular dr. She said I was diabetic but my 1AC was only 6.3 Three other doctors have said "I don't think you are diabetic - it is the steroids!" But just in case - I am taking meds for it and cut out sugar. I have lost 20 lbs which is wonderful. Need to lose way more than that but it is a good start!


----------



## QOS

Went to the doctor today and I am doing well. I will see him again on July 1st and perhaps then I will be able to ride!!! I certainly hope so. I will be walking everyday and will start swimming in a week or so.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hope you keep feeling better as time goes by-healing is a slow process. Congrats on the weight loss-that will help your back also.


----------



## QOS

I hope so!!! I will work at loosing more so that when I go to get on Biscuit in hopefully July, I won't have as much of me to haul into a saddle!


----------

